# tap for mag light end cap?



## robert.james.connell (Apr 30, 2013)

I am shortening my mag light down and I wanted to re-use the old battery cap. So if I cut it shorter what tap size do I need to buy to still use the old battery cap? Is there even a tap that big? I wonder if I have to take it to a machine shop or something? I have been looking on line and came across this form and figured I ask the question here seems like alot of people have been through this before.. 

Any help is appreciated

Rob


----------



## precisionworks (May 1, 2013)

Jesus Hernandez has done a ton of Mag mods: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Bore-For-Sale-and-MAG-Head-Finning-Available

He's the person I'd check with first. There might be a threading tap available but cost would be in the hundreds of dollars & fit will not be what you want. The thread needs to be cut to fit the tail cap.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (May 1, 2013)

Assuming your talking about a D cell mag the tap is $240 (PM me for details, can't post non-sponsored links)

Most people here, and maglight when they make them, cut the threads on a lathe. 




Mods- when replying I accidentally pushed report post, very sorry.


----------



## will (May 18, 2013)

You still need to use a lathe, there is a smooth area on the very end for the 'O' ring. For a single light, you might be better off just getting one already cut down.


----------



## vestureofblood (May 30, 2013)

Welcome to CPF Robert.

If you really want to do this yourself another option is to look up member Ma_Sha1.
He has a thread about what he calls the "human lathe technique"

If you decide you dont want to do it yourself there is a link in my sigline you can pick them up at 

Good lux with your project.


----------

